# Searching SOTW in general and esp short words



## saxjd (May 21, 2005)

I just stumbled across this:

In google, you can restrict your search to a single website by adding the following to the search criteria:

site:saxontheweb.net

From: http://www.googleguide.com/advanced_operators.html

site:

If you include site: in your query, Google will restrict your search results to the site or domain you specify. For example, [ admissions site:www.lse.ac.uk ] will show admissions information from London School of Economics' site and [ peace site:gov ] will find pages about peace within the .gov domain. You can specify a domain with or without a period, e.g., either as .gov or gov.

Note: Do not include a space between the "site:" and the domain.

You can use many of the search operators in conjunction with the basic search operators +, -, OR, and " ". For example, to find information on Windows security from all sites except microsoft.com, enter:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Or just use the Google Custom SOTW search at the top left of the page.

Also in a normal forum search for short words, e.g. "PPT" (hehe) just add an asterisk after. PPT*. 

Try it, it works.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry, just noticed I think you have to add the asterisk after the three letters, not before. Must do some more testing.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxjd said:


> I just stumbled across this:
> 
> In google, you can restrict your search to a single website by adding the following to the search criteria:
> 
> ...


saxjd:
as Pete pointed out that is what the "Google Custom Search" at top-left is doing.
Thanks,


----------

